
Cloudy with a Chance of War (2014) - dedalus
http://nautil.us/issue/70/variables/cloudy-with-a-chance-of-war-rp
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114020)

